# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Norman >  Torchy Tacos coming to Norman.

## progressiveboy

Saw this is in Norman Transcript today! Torchy Tacos is  better than Fuzzy's  Tacos. A little more pricy, however, better quality! 





Many new businesses coming soon to Norman

----------


## OkiePoke

That's awesome. I hope they move into OKC eventually. Probably the only thing I miss from Houston.

----------


## soonermike81

Love Torchys! Similar to what Big Truck is trying to do but they actually do it well. Hoping this parlays into an OKC location as well.

----------


## Pete

Would be their first location outside of Texas apart from Denver.

----------


## twade

I've only ever been to one in Austin.  I saw it is going into Legacy Park.  I always pictured it going into an older building on Main Street or near campus (but I guess campus is saturated with Chipotle, Fuzzys, Chimmys, and Qdoba)

----------


## Teo9969

AWESOME!!!

I probably won't make a special trip down there for Torchy's, but it's one of the Texas chains that I'm happy to get.

----------


## Jersey Boss

Went here last night to try it out. There was a line of people that was about 30 minutes long to place your order. The ordering process was smooth and similar to Qdoba. Upon entering the door each customer was given a menu, so by the time you ordered it was a smooth process. There is seating both outside and inside.   Walking away I give the food a solid 5 star rating. I had the "brushfire' taco which had jerk chicken, jalapenos, cilantro and a diablo sauce. My wife had the 'democrat" which contained barboca beef, avocado, queso fresco, and cilantro. We shared a basket of chips with their green chile  queso.  The chips appeared to be made there and my wife stated the queso as some of the best she had. The only downside was a 25 minute wait for the tacos which was mitigated by the prompt delivery of the chips and cheese.  I would imagine the wait for the tacos will get shorter as the store gets going. I am looking forward to sampling their breakfast items as well.

----------


## Pete

Thanks for the review!

I'll have to try that brushfire taco...  Right up my alley.

----------


## sooner88

There were lines out the door all the time in Austin when I would go visit on the weekends. We would usually go to Tacodeli or one of the other taco shops, but I've heard nothing but good things.

----------


## Pete

Fuzzy Taco's (both Bricktown and Edmond) have had lines out the door the times I have been there.

----------


## acumpton

My husband and I tried it out this morning and it was fantastic.  I got the Wrangler, which has brisket, eggs, cheese in a tortilla.  I will definitely be a regular there.

----------


## LocoAko

Oh noes! Cue the outrage....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

http://www.normantranscript.com/news...f0933eef4.html

----------


## Richard at Remax

That makes me sad for our future.

----------


## Roger S

Makes me sad for our present.

----------


## Easy180

> Oh noes! Cue the outrage.... 
> 
> http://www.normantranscript.com/news...f0933eef4.html


Some people have way too much time on their hands...Our have to find things to be outraged about society outrages me lol

----------


## corwin1968

There's not a food in the world that could make me stand in that line.

----------


## tfvc.org

Some people need to grow up.  "For the children"  B please those kids have heard, read, and seen a lot worse.  Pull the pacifier out of your mouth and join reality.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Oh noes! Cue the outrage.... 
> 
> http://www.normantranscript.com/news...f0933eef4.html


She may very well pass out when she realizes they call their dessert "Lil Nookies."

----------


## Martin



----------


## Pete

Yeah, using children as an excuse is the worst type of outrage whoring.

----------


## stile99

> Oh noes! Cue the outrage.... 
> 
> http://www.normantranscript.com/news...f0933eef4.html


Well, damn.

----------


## BlackmoreRulz

The 'Ace of Spades' was most excellent.

http://theavocadoapex.blogspot.com/2...cret-menu.html

----------


## ljbab728

A "Damn Good" controversy.

http://kfor.com/2016/07/01/new-resta...g-controversy/

----------


## Celebrator

I am pretty surprised that people on here aren't being a bit more understanding of people's concern with the language.  While I might not react to this extreme, it is disheartening to see the care-free way people use this language in signage at a restaurant that clearly will include families as customers.  I mean, I get that I can't shelter my kids from profanity, it's all around out in public, but it just bums me out that a business like this goes out of its way to splash this word in a big way inside the place. What purpose does the use of this language serve?  Is it just there to create a stir?  To be "cool"? It's just not necessary and I don't think makes the world a better place, right? Based on the above criticisms of the people concerned about the signage and the slogan, I am sure I will get bashed for this, but I just thought I would add a comment in support of gentility and graciousness--both of which, to me, a parent of young ones, seem to be diminishing at an alarming rate.  Guess I'm just old fashioned at the ripe old age of 38.  Oh well.  It is what it is, but just bums me out a little.

----------


## Romulack

lol you said "bum"

----------


## zachj7

Celebrator,

I think there are more important things to be concerned with for your children than this sign. I'd be far more concerned about the "flamboyant" language children hear from their peers and others. I don't know, I guess I'm just more concerned about other things than a damn sign.

----------


## Roger S

Celebrator.. As a parent that chooses to shield your children from the realities of life. You should be certain to educate them that the owners of Torchy's are horrible, horrible, people with no respect for innocent children. Being such they are not worthy of your patronage and drive them down to 24th and Hwy 9 and buy them an authentic taco from the little, locally owned, stand there. 

Then you can instill your morality in them and teach them how Capitalism works at the same time... Win Win.... Well unless you don't like Capitalism either.

----------


## OkiePoke

Is damn considered that bad of a word?  F***ing good tacos... that would be a little different.

----------


## stile99

> lol you said "bum"


As funny as that is, it actually makes a valid point.  Ok, Celebrator, you prefer not to see the word 'damn'.  Fine.  Maybe Romulack prefers not to see the word 'bum'.  Maybe I find 'bashed' offensive.  Or 'disheartening' may be offensive to someone who has had a heart transplant.  Maybe there's a short person on this board who is currently steamed at you casually throwing around the word 'diminishing'.

The point is, who gets to decide what words someone else can use?  And the answer is...nobody.  This question has been asked and answered countless times.  The "Oh GOD won't someone PLEASE think of the children!!!" crowd needs to look up "The Streisand Effect".  Maybe Torchy's should send them a basket of damn good muffins as thanks for the free advertising.

----------


## Tundra

Celebrator, you should 100% not be surprised that nobody on here has a conscience. Most believe in an anything goes society.... I tend to think like you do, restaurants should want to appeal to everyone and not offend anyone. They will alienate a select group of people, and I'm fine with it....there are plenty of other taco joints in OKC, I've never had torchys and I won't lose any sleep over never darkening their doors.

Don't like it, don't go....it's really that simple...But don't ever be surprised, that your old fashioned views, will ever be applauded, that ship has sailed.

----------


## tfvc.org

to me it is more of how people create some kind of power over these words. Maybe George Carlin has influenced my opinion over things too much, especially when it comes to the power of words and the few elite that uses tools like words to control the rest.

----------


## Celebrator

> Celebrator, you should 100% not be surprised that nobody on here has a conscience. Most believe in an anything goes society.... I tend to think like you do, restaurants should want to appeal to everyone and not offend anyone. They will alienate a select group of people, and I'm fine with it....there are plenty of other taco joints in OKC, I've never had torchys and I won't lose any sleep over never darkening their doors.
> 
> Don't like it, don't go....it's really that simple...But don't ever be surprised, that your old fashioned views, will ever be applauded, that ship has sailed.


While I appreciate your support here, Tundra, I have to respectfully disagree with your assertion that "nobody on here has a conscience". I simply do not believe that.  If someone didn't care about anything, i.e. had no conscience, they wouldn't interact on this board.  People are here because they care about building a better community in OKC.  I was, however, disappointed that the expression of disagreement with my post was more personal rather than being based on the principle in question.

----------


## ultimatesooner

my kids are 3 1/2 - seeing, hearing, saying the word damn isn't gonna change or alter their past/present or future in any way whatsoever

----------


## Tundra

People tolerate stuff like this today, that they never would have 20 years ago. It shows how much our society and our values has changed in a short amount of time. But enough on that... If you don't like something don't support them, thats my motto..

----------


## stile99

> People tolerate stuff like this today, that they never would have 20 years ago.


You make a very valid point.  Saying the word damn in 1996 would have gotten you burned at the stake, for sure.  1996 definitely didn't see Andrew Dice Clay or Howard Stern using such language.  You certainly didn't see the main character of the TV show Martin using it as his catchphrase.  How far we have fallen in such a short time, indeed.

----------


## kevinpate

Ahhh, the mid nineties ...  when kids and parents alike were innocently and joyously dancing along to Macarena .. blissfully sans a clue?

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/...b0b7a9633b491d

----------


## BBatesokc

> You make a very valid point.  Saying the word damn in 1996 would have gotten you burned at the stake, for sure.  1996 definitely didn't see Andrew Dice Clay or Howard Stern using such language.  You certainly didn't see the main character of the TV show Martin using it as his catchphrase.  How far we have fallen in such a short time, indeed.


Or back a bit further to those truly wholesome 70's and the popularity of comedians like Richard Pryor.

----------


## Tundra

> You make a very valid point.  Saying the word damn in 1996 would have gotten you burned at the stake, for sure.  1996 definitely didn't see Andrew Dice Clay or Howard Stern using such language.  You certainly didn't see the main character of the TV show Martin using it as his catchphrase.  How far we have fallen in such a short time, indeed.


Last time I checked , you have to buy a ticket or subscription to hear those guys, and you could always change the channel on Martins show....this is a public restaurant, with a public sign.... I'm no prude, but society has little or no conscience anymore for right and wrong....

----------


## Easy180

There should some kind of charity to help those kids tramatized by the word damn. You can spot them pretty easily in the crowd. Heads down and shuffling their feet.  It's so sad.....

----------


## dankrutka

[Back when our society had morals... during segregation!]

----------


## Stew

I must say they got some gosh darn good tacos. Another great get for Norman.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> People tolerate stuff like this today, that they never would have 20 years ago. It shows how much our society and our values has changed in a short amount of time. But enough on that... If you don't like something don't support them, thats my motto..


Outdoor theatre marque from over 50 years ago. Grow up.

----------


## ljbab728

Great, Jersey.  Some people are just really reaching for a reason to be morally indignant.

----------


## ctchandler

> Outdoor theatre marque from over 50 years ago. Grow up.


Jersey Boss,
And now we have a move titled "Whiskey, Tango, Foxtrot".  What great progress.  Of course that's what Broadway and Hollywood are good at, pushing the envelope.  Does it make the world a better place?  I don't think so, will the world come to an end because of Torchy's choice of words?  Of course not.
C. T.

----------


## ctchandler

> Great, Jersey.  Some people are just really reaching for a reason to be morally indignant.


Ljbab,
I only judge myself, I'm not reaching for anything, but I practice what I (don't)preach.  In 39 1/2 years of marriage while raising two boys, only two obscenities escaped my mouth in front of family, one in front of my late wife and one to my younger son.  That's the way I chose to live my life.  Now before somebody calls me "Holier than thou", as I first said, I only judge the way I live, how others choose to live their lives is not my business.  I should mention that I spent almost 8 years in the U. S. Navy and I know and have used all of the words, I'm just careful where I use them.
C. T.

----------


## ljbab728

> Ljbab,
> I only judge myself, I'm not reaching for anything, but I practice what I (don't)preach.  In 39 1/2 years of marriage while raising two boys, only two obscenities escaped my mouth in front of family, one in front of my late wife and one to my younger son.  That's the way I chose to live my life.  Now before somebody calls me "Holier than thou", as I first said, I only judge the way I live, how others choose to live their lives is not my business.  I should mention that I spent almost 8 years in the U. S. Navy and I know and have used all of the words, I'm just careful where I use them.
> C. T.


CT, I wasn't referring to you and I admire you for that.  I know a few people who can't say one complete sentence without a curse word and my thought is that those people just have such a limited vocabulary that they don't know how to express themselves without it.

----------


## ctchandler

> CT, I wasn't referring to you and I admire you for that.  I know a few people who can't say one complete sentence without a curse word and my thought is that those people just have such a limited vocabulary that they don't know how to express themselves without it.


Ljbab,
I know you weren't referring to me and I didn't take it that way.  I just felt a need to reply.  I have a lot of respect for your posts.
C. T.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

I went last week. The line is still pretty long so I just went to the bar and sat down. You don't have to wait in line and you can order from the bar normally.

I had two tacos and I enjoyed the Trailer Park taco the most. The chips and queso are excellent!

I will be back!

----------


## jerrywall

Let's burn all the copies of "Gone with the Wind!" cause frankly my dear, I guess I don't have a conscience, because I don't give a damn about some indoor signage.

Should I also point out that the word "damn" (or a variation) appears 15 times in the new testament.  Better tell my pastor to burn those books too.

While we're at it, don't bother cleaning the blood from your hands Lady Macbeth!  That Damn'd spot will never go.  Who'd have guessed Shakespeare had so much blood in him, yet so little conscience.

----------


## ctchandler

> Let's burn all the copies of "Gone with the Wind!" cause frankly my dear, I guess I don't have a conscience, because I don't give a damn about some indoor signage.
> 
> Should I also point out that the word "damn" (or a variation) appears 15 times in the new testament.  Better tell my pastor to burn those books too.
> 
> While we're at it, don't bother cleaning the blood from your hands Lady Macbeth!  That Damn'd spot will never go.  Who'd have guessed Shakespeare had so much blood in him, yet so little conscience.


Jerrywall,
Put the "broad brush" away, I was raised by a single (divorced) mother and we (my sister and brother) were taught in a manner that I maintained my whole life.  I don't judge anybody, but your post appears to say that you do.  I don't believe you are that way.  Just remember my post, I didn't use crude language in 39 1/2 years of marriage and my boys never heard it either.  How you choose to live your life is none of my business.
C. T.

----------


## jerrywall

C.T. 

There's a big difference between a personal behavior choice, which I respect, and declaring that "nobody on here has a conscience" as others have done, because they're not outraged over the use of a word (which is not really a curse word and has been used in literature for hundreds of years), on a sign on the INSIDE of a private business. Some people have too much free time for outrage. They're the same types who get try to get books banned from libraries. They should keep in mind they'll need to get the fires to 451 degrees Fahrenheit.

----------


## ctchandler

> C.T. 
> 
> There's a big difference between a personal behavior choice, which I respect, and declaring that "nobody on here has a conscience" as others have done, because they're not outraged over the use of a word (which is not really a curse word and has been used in literature for hundreds of years), on a sign on the INSIDE of a private business. Some people have too much free time for outrage. They're the same types who get try to get books banned from libraries. They should keep in mind they'll need to get the fires to 451 degrees Fahrenheit.


Jerrywall,
Kind of like the difference between burning KD's jersey and being disappointed that he left?  I understand what you mean.  Oh well, when you get tired of Torchy's, send them to the Mid-Del area.  This place needs some really good tacos.  Even a good taqueria would be great.  We seem to be a Mexican food desert over here in Eastern Ok county.
C. T.

----------


## jerrywall

It's a shame that Red Dirt Burrito on Sooner closed.  That place was outstanding.

----------


## Roger S

> It's a shame that Red Dirt Burrito on Sooner closed.  That place was outstanding.


Agreed. I liked them a lot better than Qdoba or Chipotle... They were always very busy at lunch... Not sure what happened there.

There is quite a bit of Okie-Mex to be found in Eastern Oklahoma county. I've been to Wholly Guacamole, at 29th and Douglas,  a few times and the food is good..... I can't think of a single taqueria east of Eastern in the county though.

----------


## ctchandler

> Agreed. I liked them a lot better than Qdoba or Chipotle... They were always very busy at lunch... Not sure what happened there.
> 
> There is quite a bit of Okie-Mex to be found in Eastern Oklahoma county. I've been to Wholly Guacamole, at 29th and Douglas,  a few times and the food is good..... I can't think of a single taqueria east of Eastern in the county though.


Wholly Guacamole's menu doesn't impress me, but I'm being unfair, I need to go there and they are only two miles away.  I neglected to mention Mid-Del Tacos.  They are a nice little sit down place with decent tacos, better than most of the fast food taco places (Taco Bell et al).  I have eaten at Qdoba and it was pretty good, but not a taqueria.  
C. T.

----------


## BBatesokc

If anyone gets to the Blanchard area, give Burrito Grill a try. Really like their three taco special - I do two beef and one pulled pork. Really fresh ingredients.

----------


## Tundra

> Wholly Guacamole's menu doesn't impress me, but I'm being unfair, I need to go there and they are only two miles away.  I neglected to mention Mid-Del Tacos.  They are a nice little sit down place with decent tacos, better than most of the fast food taco places (Taco Bell et al).  I have eaten at Qdoba and it was pretty good, but not a taqueria.  
> C. T.


CT , I tried mid Del taco a few months ago for the first time, after driving by it once a week for the last 20 years, it was okay, just didn't have much flavor and the sauce was nothing spectacular.  I tried the crispy tacos and a beef burrito.

----------


## ctchandler

> CT , I tried mid Del taco a few months ago for the first time, after driving by it once a week for the last 20 years, it was okay, just didn't have much flavor and the sauce was nothing spectacular.  I tried the crispy tacos and a beef burrito.


Tundra,
That's kind of what I said.  My opinion is they are better than fast food tacos but not great.
C. T.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Tundra,
> That's kind of what I said.  My opinion is they are better than fast food tacos but not great.
> C. T.


Eaten there many times when I lived in that part of town. For me, Mid Del is a step above most fast food taco joints and a step below Tacoville. But for me, you've gotta be in the mood for 'that type' of Mexican food.... and my gut is rarely in that mood as I get older. But, when I am, it's DAMN good.

----------


## Tundra

> Eaten there many times when I lived in that part of town. For me, Mid Del is a step above most fast food taco joints and a step below Tacoville. But for me, you've gotta be in the mood for 'that type' of Mexican food.... and my gut is rarely in that mood as I get older. But, when I am, it's DAMN good.


I seen today that Tacoville , is about to open their 1st franchise in Omaha Nebraska of all places....its set to open within the next few weeks.... Im sure Coz is smiling down on his kids...

----------


## Pete

Lunch there today.

Only about 10-12 people in line in front of me and it took almost 20 (!) minutes to get to the front of the line.  Just two very young women (looked like HS) who were painfully slow.

I had the brushfire taco, which had Jamaican jerk chicken, mango and some spicy salsa.  Fantastic!  And at $3.95 a pretty good sized serving.

Also had the street corn as a side.  Another large portion and good, but no really spice to it and Torchy's doesn't have any sauce on the the table or any type of salsa bar (they need one or the other or both).

With just water to drink my meal was around $8,50, which is fair given the portion sizes and quality of food.

I didn't realize they have a bar, and no one under 21 is allowed to sit there.  It is a rectangular shape with half being outside; or quasi outside when they have the overhead doors open.

Love the bar idea because at Fuzzy's, once you order a drink there is really no easy way to get another, or just to add one after you've already gone through the line.  Also, insulates you from screaming kids, and there were a ton in there.

Really looking forward to having more of these around, but they need to train their staff better.  It wasn't particularly crowded as I was there early (around 11:30) and I can't imagine how long you'd have to wait with a big line.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> Lunch there today.
> 
> Only about 10-12 people in line in front of me and it took almost 20 (!) minutes to get to the front of the line.  Just two very young women (looked like HS) who were painfully slow.
> 
> I had the brushfire taco, which had Jamaican jerk chicken, mango and some spicy salsa.  Fantastic!  And at $3.95 a pretty good sized serving.
> 
> Also had the street corn as a side.  Another large portion and good, but no really spice to it and Torchy's doesn't have any sauce on the the table or any type of salsa bar (they need one or the other or both).
> 
> With just water to drink my meal was around $8,50, which is fair given the portion sizes and quality of food.
> ...


I think the secret is just sitting at the bar. I get good service and no waiting in line. I don't even drink I just get a tea. Seems to be the best way to avoid the slowness.

----------


## Pete

> I think the secret is just sitting at the bar. I get good service and no waiting in line. I don't even drink I just get a tea. Seems to be the best way to avoid the slowness.


Can you order food directly from the bar?

----------


## mattjank

> I think the secret is just sitting at the bar. I get good service and no waiting in line. I don't even drink I just get a tea. Seems to be the best way to avoid the slowness.


Agreed. I think its a Torcy's issue across the board. I've had slow order times, and slow food delivery in Norman, Waco, and Lubbock.

Definitely just sit and order at the bar for best service, or call it in.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> Can you order food directly from the bar?


Yes.

----------


## positano

Our experience was really bad.  When we went (well after the grand opening - plenty of time to work out the bugs), we placed a pretty simple order.  Place was less than half full.  After 20 minutes with no food, I went to check to be sure I understood the process (I thought maybe I missed something).  They assured me they would bring the order to our table.  Another 5 minutes passed, so I went to check again and was told our order would be "out in literally 2 minutes".  Another 10 passed, so I gave up and asked for a refund.  There was another person in front of me demanding a refund (he had ordered before us and still didn't have his order).  It took another 5 to 10 for them to find someone with authority to refund our money.  The excuse we all got was that they were "short-handed".  I counted at least eight employees in the front of the house - at least 3 taking orders at various times, 2 or 3 that seemed to be messing with the (empty) bar, and a few others milling about.  I was really irritated that while I was waiting on a manager to taker care of my refund, at least two of the employees were enjoying their own meals.  Sure didn't seem "short-handed".  It was interesting that the manager never mentioned trying to comp our meal and get it to us - they seemed relieved we were letting them off the hook and leaving.

I noticed on the napkin holders there was a "text us about your experience", which I did.  I received a reply that basically said "sorry about that" and asked what our order was.  I responded, but never heard back.  I sent an email to the corporate website, and received a reply from a regional manager of some sort apologizing, admitting they had staffing issues to work out, and insisting he was going to send coupons or something of the like.  I never heard another thing.

This place seems like one of those spots where they make a lot of noise about customer service, but it's all smoke and mirrors.  Too many other options to mess with places like this - I doubt I would go back by choice.

----------


## jerrywall

> Love the bar idea because at Fuzzy's, once you order a drink there is really no easy way to get another, or just to add one after you've already gone through the line.


I didn't pay attention to the one at Chisholm Creek, but all the other Fuzzy's I've been too have a drinks only register, where there's rarely a line.  In Bricktown it even has it's own entrance on the side.  You can also order chips and dips there too.

----------


## _Cramer_

> I didn't pay attention to the one at Chisholm Creek, but all the other Fuzzy's I've been too have a drinks only register, where there's rarely a line.  In Bricktown it even has it's own entrance on the side.  You can also order chips and dips there too.


Love the one in Stillwater. It has a separate bar/patio out back. They have large rope swings at the bar and it's pet friendly.

----------


## brian72

Are they supposed to build a Torchy's on the far west side of Chisholm creek development?  Next to Freddy's ?

----------


## Pete

> Are they supposed to build a Torchy's on the far west side of Chisholm creek development?  Next to Freddy's ?


Yes:

http://www.okctalk.com/content.php?r...Chisholm-Creek

----------


## Sancho

Tried it once. Not very good. It wasnt busy at all on the mid-afternoon I went... paid Qdoba price for the burrito, so I was expecting it to be Qdoba size and quality... but alas, I waited over 15 minutes for a burrito that was about 1/3 the size of a Qdoba burrito, and it was cold. 15 minutes to make a cold burrito?

Anyway, poor experience on my first try.

----------


## jedicurt

this seems to be the standard... i went to the one in norman a few times, because it is very close to me... and figured it was just poorly managed or something... but now after the holidays and going to one in waco, i have realized this is just their corporate philosophy.... to give bad service

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

I find it weird I have never had bad service here. I have been about 10 times total since they opened. One time the takeout took about 2 minutes after they said it would be ready so they gave me free queso. 

I usually sit at the bar to avoid the line so maybe that has something to do with it?

----------


## soonermike81

> I find it weird I have never had bad service here. I have been about 10 times total since they opened. One time the takeout took about 2 minutes after they said it would be ready so they gave me free queso. 
> 
> I usually sit at the bar to avoid the line so maybe that has something to do with it?


We love Torchy's and have only visited the Norman location once so far.  It was a Sunday at lunch a few months back, and the line was to the door when we walked in.  However, the line moved pretty quickly and it felt like we got to the counter in 15 minutes or so, 20 max.  Food was absolutely awesome as always.  Only issue I had that day was that they were out of my favorite taco, Mr. Orange (salmon).  Other than that, everything went fairly smoothly for how busy they were.

----------

